# News on AAA Inflatables?



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

All it says on the former site is: "Sorry for the delay!. AAA Inflatable's move has taken longer than expected. We will be announcing our new location and grand Re-opening soon. Thanks to all for your patience! Mark & Judi" 

Any beta would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## QuietHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Any more news on this? Was visiting Denver and stopped by just to see what there was to see and found they were gone.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Did a bit of searching, but cannot find any new information.


----------



## merritrd (Feb 1, 2010)

Judy just sent an email out to the High Country River Runners the other day. She said they would be sending an announcement about the new store to everyone in a few weeks.


----------



## denali1322 (Jun 3, 2013)

Was the note suggesting they would open well in advance of summer boating season? Was really hoping Mark could do a bit of work on my frame, but don't want to keep waiting if they aren't going to open till (for example) June.


----------



## Quiggle (Nov 18, 2012)

with the repeated "taking longer thank expected" I wouldn't count on them being open before co spring flows. honestly they should be open for business already. this is the seasons for consumers, any later and you risk not having something for a trip


----------



## E.H.B. (Mar 12, 2016)

*AAA Inflatables May 21st*

words out. they'll be having weekend parking lot sales until the store is open. Weekends only from 8am -6pm. Pass it on.


----------



## Rockgizmo (May 21, 2009)

E.H.B. said:


> words out. they'll be having weekend parking lot sales until the store is open. Weekends only from 8am -6pm. Pass it on.


At the old store or the new location?? What is the new locations address?


----------



## E.H.B. (Mar 12, 2016)

*info at*

AAA Inflatables Facebook page.


----------



## PoppyOscar (Jul 8, 2012)

5610 Lamar St, Arvada, Colorado 80002


----------



## Quiggle (Nov 18, 2012)

can't seem to find there Facebook page either


----------



## PoppyOscar (Jul 8, 2012)

Try this..
https://www.facebook.com/events/1762409123992991/


----------



## Quiggle (Nov 18, 2012)

PoppyOscar said:


> Try this..
> https://www.facebook.com/events/1762409123992991/


Thank you!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

I received this e-mail from triple June 7th


*Thank You for taking a few moments to catch up with **AAA Inflatables **Equipment **& Repair**, Inc. *Due to our construction this winter and spring, the move to our new location at 5610 Lamar St. Arvada, CO. 80002 is still in progress. BUT don't fret, we've got some great deals for you. We are available on Saturdays and Sundays from 8:00 am until 4:00 pm with Parking Lot Sales until completion of store. You may also call us at (303)296-2444. 
Our new store is 1000 sq.feet larger and we have an abundance of parking. *(please note; entrance to parking lot and store is located off of 56th Ave., east of Lamar St.)*
We will be sending out our 'Grand Opening' Announcement and Party invite next month. So if you're in the vicinity please plan on stopping by. Festivities to include a band, food and *'No Hassle' Raffles*!*
So lets get down to business....

*
Mark & Judi would like to thank all of you for your support and patience. We're here because of you and for you.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Thanks, bighorn! We spent a couple of hours there, Mark and Judi showed us around, the new place is going to be amazing! They are still receiving shipments, so come on down and buy local. Opening party should be fun as well.


----------



## Dakota7 (Jul 11, 2010)

Anything new on the status of AAA Inflatables? Thanks.


----------



## twmartin (Apr 3, 2007)

I spoke with them a week or so ago and they are very close to a COO. They should be open for customers by the end of February if not earlier.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I'm sure glad DRE didn't shut down for a year to move!


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah no kidding. DRE hired a company to build them something and the space was mostly ready to go before moving. I think the AAA team is doing it all themselves on the weekends. 

Stopped by to purchase one of their pumps and they were running the whole business out of a shipping container in the parking lot and had to brush construction dust off their shirt before they helped me. It'll be nice to have two full service options in town again soon.


----------

